# First Post: Need Help...



## WKDONE (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, firstly, GREAT SITE.....I've finally found people who know what they're doing. lol.

I'm in the process of building my cinema in a dedicated room 24' x 15'. 
My problem is I don't know:
1. Where to mount my projector?
2. If and Where to buy a screen?

My system consists of the following, so far:
Projector: SONY VPL-HW10
Sound: SONY DAV-DZ860 Home Cinema System.
Game: SONY PS3

I would like the screen to be as big as possible but keeping the picture in full HD glory.

Can anyone help.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi there WK!

What kind of variables do you have? Vaulted ceilings? Low ceiling with a beam running down it? Is your room light controlled? Placement will be dictated by your room.

Screens is about your budget or DIY aptitude and most importantly...what compliments your projector the most. Check out the Shacks SCREEN section (and DIY part) for tips. I promise you. The guys in the screen section are outstanding and will come up with something for your room.

So dig around a bit. Sometimes you can find guys with similar setups. Most important thing is post all your variables and considerations.

I'm definetly a novice on the audio aspect of Home Theater.

Setting up my Projector was a snap. It's a Panny AX200U and like yours is in the LCD world. I haft to fight ambient light in my room so that why I got the light cannon. I have a 110" screen and my throw is about 15 ft back. Your projector has good flexibility on mounting. Your seating distance will play a part on your screen size as well. My screen is a bit darker than what you should consider for your screen. But again..I'd dig around and post in the screen section for more specific feedback on what you should go with.

Good Luck!!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like your projector is well regarded, but it doesn't have a high lumen output. This may affect your screen size. There's a good method of determining screen size based on viewing distance and viewing angle here: http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html

I think there's a tendency to oversize the screen to make it impressive. Keep in mind that your source material will probably not be exclusively 1080, at least for the near future. The PS3 (I love mine) does a great job of upscaling standard DVD's, I'm surprised how good they can look. The bigger you go, though, the more you'll notice a difference.

I'm projecting with a 720p projector on a DIY 110" diagonal screen. I have a dedicated HT with total light control, which is necessary with my projector (Optomo HD70), which has the same lumen rating as yours.

The screen is Sherwin Williams Gray Screen painted on a primed sheetrock wall. It looks wonderful and was under $50. I painted the surrounding wall with Blackwatch Green, which under dim light looks black. I didn't use any screen border treament, such as velvet. It doesn't need it.

Let us know more about your setup. Are you still in the planning/building stage?

Doug


----------

